# New to Handguns



## wray912 (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys...im looking to buy a pistol that i can hunt with but still carry on a regular basis...looking for a semi-auto .40 or .45....anyone with a nice collection near statesboro that wouldnt mine getting together and shootin a few(ill buy the rounds) would help me alot in my search to find the right gun for me...i havent shot many pistols but have shot enough to know my way around one i just want to shoot a few more before i start throwin money around...any advice or help would be great thanks


----------



## deast1988 (May 21, 2012)

G20 all day 10mm hard to beat for dual purpose. 45acps work just mediocre bullet choice I know of 40cals working too just barely though. You can shoot a premium bullet while hunting and it will give u more speed penetration and knockdown power out of the 10mm. Don't get me wrong .40 and .45s will work and have worked but a 10 will do all they can better


----------



## Mack and Son (May 21, 2012)

Have to agree with deast on his post. A 10mm packs a punch. A full size 1911 .45cal would be a great choice. A little tuff to conseal in the summer. But then again 1 handgun is never enough.

You can go to most indoor ranges and they have at least a dozen or more rentals you can shoot.  If you by a side arm that day most will wave the rental fees, just charge you for the ammo.
Good luck to you.


----------



## wray912 (May 22, 2012)

thanks for the info guys sounds like i definitely need to look into these 10's


----------



## golffreak (May 26, 2012)

Another vote for the Glock 20 10mm. Awesome round in a great gun.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (May 29, 2012)

One more vote for the Glock 20 10mm. Love mine and it's a great all around pistol.


----------



## Offroadtek (May 29, 2012)

G20, I love mine. if hunting with a pistol is certain then you'll not regret getting one.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 7, 2012)

i know this is an old thread, but is there really that much difference in a 10 mm and a .40? nope, there's not....multiply the MM x 4 and you get it's equivalent caliber, IE: 10 mm = .40, 6MM = .240 (there's your .243, or close to your 25.06) 7 MM = .280, 9 MM = .36 (smaller bullet than a .38, hmmmm)  so forth and so on. the big difference is what ammo is available from the different manufacturers, unless of course you're loading your own


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2012)

papachaz said:


> i know this is an old thread, but is there really that much difference in a 10 mm and a .40? nope, there's not....multiply the MM x 4 and you get it's equivalent caliber, IE: 10 mm = .40, 6MM = .240 (there's your .243, or close to your 25.06) 7 MM = .280, 9 MM = .36 (smaller bullet than a .38, hmmmm)  so forth and so on. the big difference is what ammo is available from the different manufacturers, unless of course you're loading your own



They are different.  See for yourself:

http://www.ballistics101.com/40_caliber_sw.php

http://www.ballistics101.com/10mm.php


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 7, 2012)

papachaz said:


> i know this is an old thread, but is there really that much difference in a 10 mm and a .40? nope, there's not....multiply the MM x 4 and you get it's equivalent caliber, IE: 10 mm = .40, 6MM = .240 (there's your .243, or close to your 25.06) 7 MM = .280, 9 MM = .36 (smaller bullet than a .38, hmmmm)  so forth and so on. the big difference is what ammo is available from the different manufacturers, unless of course you're loading your own





dawg2 said:


> They are different.  See for yourself:
> 
> http://www.ballistics101.com/40_caliber_sw.php
> 
> http://www.ballistics101.com/10mm.php




^^^What he said.

The bullet diameters are exactly the same for the 10mm and the .40 S&W, but it isn't bullet diameter that matters, it is case length.  The 10mm has a longer case length, and that translates into more powder.  More powder means more velocity.  More velocity means more energy.  More energy means better hunting round.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 7, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> ^^^What he said.
> 
> The bullet diameters are exactly the same for the 10mm and the .40 S&W, but it isn't bullet diameter that matters, it is case length.  The 10mm has a longer case length, and that translates into more powder.  More powder means more velocity.  More velocity means more energy.  More energy means better hunting round.



Just to enlighten a few. 10mm COL with the same bullet 155gr xtp is 1.260 ,40 s&w with exact same bullet is 1.125. Not alot of difference there,but however. Min powder charge for the 10 mm is 8.8 of hs-6 powder throwing the bullet at 1095fps.  Almost the same powder charge for the smaller 40 s&w of 8.5 of the hs-6 is pushing 1137 fps.  
    But,however part of the above statement is true. Since the 10 mm is more length,the powder charge can be pushed up to a max load of 11.0 grs of hs-6 pushing that same .400 bullet (155grs) to 1350fps.  
    All of this information was found using the Hodgdon reloading charts website.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 7, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> All this makes me wonder if you can take a 40 s&w cartridge and fire it in a 10mm pistol. Not sure why you would want too,other than running 44 specials through a 44 magnum. I'll have to study the chart some more and check into my reloaders manual. Comparing the cases of course.



You could not.

For an autoloading cartridge the cartridge headspaces off of the case mouth.  Considering the case length of the .40 S&W is 0.850" and the case length of the 10mm is 0.992" if you tried to fire a .40 S&W in a 10mm Auto, the headspace would be 0.142" off which would most likely mean it wouldn't work all that well.

Of course if you have a 10mm chambered revolver that uses moon clips you could shoot .40s in it as the moon clips are what control headspace there.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> All this makes me wonder if you can take a 40 s&w cartridge and fire it in a 10mm pistol. Not sure why you would want too,other than running 44 specials through a 44 magnum. I'll have to study the chart some more and check into my reloaders manual. Comparing the cases of course.



*Please do not try that*.  There are a lot of things you "can" do, and even more that you should NOT.

http://www.thegunzone.com/10v40.html


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2012)

HandgunHTR said:


> You could not.
> 
> For an autoloading cartridge the cartridge headspaces off of the case mouth.  Considering the case length of the .40 S&W is 0.850" and the case length of the 10mm is 0.992" if you tried to fire a .40 S&W in a 10mm Auto, the headspace would be 0.142" off which would most likely mean it wouldn't work all that well.
> 
> Of course if you have a 10mm chambered revolver that uses moon clips you could shoot .40s in it as the moon clips are what control headspace there.



^^^^What he said!


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Aug 7, 2012)

You can fire .40S&W in a 10mm handgun, IF you have a conversion barrel in place. The conversion barrel will have the proper length chamber. Lone Wolf sells them for the Glock 20/29. Might be available for other pistols too.

You can also get a .357 Sig barrel if you wanted that as well.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tomahawk1088 said:


> You can fire .40S&W in a 10mm handgun, IF you have a conversion barrel in place. The conversion barrel will have the proper length chamber. Lone Wolf sells them for the Glock 20/29. Might be available for other pistols too.
> 
> You can also get a .357 Sig barrel if you wanted that as well.



No, you CAN NOT fire a .40 S&W in a 10mm handgun safely! If you do what you are talking about (change the barrel) you are essentially changing the caliber of the handgun. The only thing that stays the same is the frame and slide and it will be a different caliber with the changing of the barrel. Not trying to make waves or anything but some people read what we post and get the wrong ideas.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> *Please do not try that*.  There are a lot of things you "can" do, and even more that you should NOT.
> 
> http://www.thegunzone.com/10v40.html



I have neither gun,so I wont be trying it. I was just making a statement about it and was curious.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Aug 8, 2012)

BlackKnight755 said:


> No, you CAN NOT fire a .40 S&W in a 10mm handgun safely! If you do what you are talking about (change the barrel) you are essentially changing the caliber of the handgun. The only thing that stays the same is the frame and slide and it will be a different caliber with the changing of the barrel. Not trying to make waves or anything but some people read what we post and get the wrong ideas.



I see what your saying, but if my original post is read carefully, no one should get the wrong idea. A Glock 20 will still be a Glock 20, no matter what barrel is in it. Yes, it may be a different caliber now, but it was originally a 10mm.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tomahawk1088 said:


> I see what your saying, but if my original post is read carefully, no one should get the wrong idea. A Glock 20 will still be a Glock 20, no matter what barrel is in it. Yes, it may be a different caliber now, but it was originally a 10mm.



I guess I should have posted that I was just adding to your post. I didnt mean to sound as if I was bashing what you posted, its just that some people may not read carefully and then go try to shoot the 40 cal in a 10mm. What you posted was exactly right, I was just adding to it...


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 8, 2012)

I deleted the message in question,just so nobody will get the wrong idea. I was just making a statement. Wasn't trying to cause anybody any harm.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Aug 9, 2012)

BlackKnight, I didn't think you were bashing my post. Your addition was important, because firearms can be very dangerous when chamber/case lengths don't match up.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

The only problem with a 10mm is ammo availability.  However, it seems to be the preferred auto loader hunting cartridge.  Just make sure you can afford/find enough ammo to become a comfortable and accurate with it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll stick with my Ruger .44 mag wheel gun. Thank you.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 13, 2012)

And I will stick with having both. Like they said one handgun is never enough!


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 13, 2012)

Or you could buy a S&W 610. It comes with moon clips. 10mm revolver, 6 inch barrel.


----------

